# Can anyone date a couple of 820 Logan's for me?



## Scruffy (Jun 20, 2014)

All this Logan talk has me wondering when mine were made.

Both are model 820. Both have quick change gear boxes.

# 1.    Serial. 28214.  Rescued for. 150.00

#2.  Serial.  30202. Paid.  300.00

Both bought in last 2 years.

Happy hunting.  Scruffy. Ron k.


----------



## Redlineman (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey;

You can look this up on the Logan group database. You can also write Logan and they will provide with what records they have. the database offers this;

28214: 11/10/44 - 12/29/44
30202: 2/31/45 - 8/9/45


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 22, 2014)

My Logan 820 (sn 32129) was manufactured in 1945 according to the charts on lathe.com.  If you go on the Yahoo Logan Lathe group, Scott Logan can look up the delivery date, and even who the original purchaser of your lathe was.  Pretty cool stuff.

GG


----------

